# Resealing Tank



## Nomad67 (Apr 2, 2010)

I bought a tank from a buddy and it holds water fine but when i cleaned it up
i have noticed some of the silicone around the bottom has small bubbles in it and it is a little loose in areas. I have used a razor blade and removed most of it but will it be ok to silicone over what is there with a good thick bead. It has a 2" black trim around the bottom on the outside which would hide it no problem. It seems to be sealed ok in the seams but loose on the outside edges of the beads.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If you want to reseal the tank, you will need to remove all the silicone as new silicone does not adhere to already cured silicone.

Also, the silicone that is outside the seams does not really help in holding the tank together; you could probably remove the loose bits that you have now, and the tank should still be able to hold water fine.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

i WOULD love to hear more on this as well. I have a 110 gallon tank that needs reseal with black silicone. Also there are two overflows boxes in there i want to take out and replace with black acrylic.... So love to see more tips on this myself as i have never ever done this before.... Maybe i should practice on small tanks.....1st
cheers!!!
sheldon


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Resealing is not difficult, but it is tedious. Removing the old silicone can be a pain, but must be done completely. I use single edge razor blades, and work away until it is all gone. When you are sure it is all gone, take a new blade and go over it again. Clean with alcohol or acetone and apply the silicone. It is a good opportunity to get the glass really clean also. Bigger tanks are easier to work on because you have better access. They do require help when resealing so the tank can be turned to make application simpler. Regardless, it is worth the effort, especially on a larger tank.


----------

